
New startup unicorns that emerged in 2015 - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/new-startup-unicorns-2015/
======
NelsonMinar
So interesting. Every time I read about startups in Asia, I wish I knew more
about the tech scene there. There's a lot of innovation that as an American
I'm largely ignorant of. The techinasia.com blog is a good way to learn a
little bit.

------
pcl
A few of these companies are clearing the $1B valuation with surprisingly
favorable disclosed valuations. For example,

China Rapid Funding: $56M funding in three rounds for a $1B valuation

Fanli: $20M funding in 3 rounds for a $1B valuation

DJI: $75M in 3 rounds for a $10B valuation. Weirdly, their series C was
evidently $75M also, meaning that their A and B rounds were not disclosed or
very small.

I wonder what's up with that. Are some of these spin-outs maybe?

CrunchBase has slightly different numbers for some of them. They've got DJI at
$105M in funding in 2 rounds [1] ($75M from Accel and $30M fro Sequoia). And
their series C record for Fanli is "undisclosed amount" [2].

[1]
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/dji#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/dji#/entity)

[2] [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/fanli-
website#/entit...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/fanli-
website#/entity)

------
dustingetz
American unicorns are available internationally, why haven't I heard of these?

------
sarciszewski
HN-bait title? Check.

CSS doesn't load unless I whitelist some dubious domains in RequestPolicy?
Check.

"Read Next" CSS popup? Check.

~~~
sethd
An Amazon CloudFront domain is dubious?

Sure, they could have configured their DNS to use their own domain on
CloudFront instead of the random CNAME they were assigned but I fail to see
how that would change the dubiousness of it.

~~~
sarciszewski
> An Amazon CloudFront domain is dubious?

Yes.

